

How do political parties rate based on publicly available facts. - priyaranjan
http://opinioncube.com/

======
arkod
This appears to be great initiative considering the information is difficult
to collate and acquire in India especially when it comes to political parties.

Most of the media houses are busy here showing who will win the elections
based on stupid opinion surveys , while this project actually highlights why
one must go for a particular party based on facts available.

